
Tesla influencing the rest of the auto industry is completely wrong - Corrado
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-influencing-auto-industry-is-wrong-2019-1
======
Corrado
This article reminds me of the histories of companies that go on to change the
world. Apple's first iPod was merely another MP3 player that didn't even have
a radio (or other things that everyone knew was necessary) and most of the
industry downplayed it's significance. Google was conceived in a market flush
with competitors and didn't seem to really bring anything new to the table;
anyone can build a search engine. Or, even more recently, the taxi industry
completely ignoring technology for decades and getting blind-sided by the
ride-sharing movement.

Sure, Ford and Chevy and VW _can_ build electric cars but historically they
don't build very good ones. It's just like saying that Microsoft and Yahoo!
don't need to worry about those other guys because they could spin up a new
product and destroy the competition if they really wanted to.

------
sidcool
None of the cars produced by other auto companies are even close to Tesla
Model 3. In fact I claim they are at least 6 years behind. Tesla is moving
faster than any other auto company. Tesla literally is forcing auto industries
to change their strategy. Tesla may go bankrupt sometime in future, but it has
irreversibly changed the course of history.

~~~
crooked-v
Also, the closest competitors (the Chevy Bolt and the BMW i3) just plain look
weird. It seems like every company but Tesla insists on the footgun of
"unique" styling for electrics.

